# The blues and Spanish Macs at Palm Beach, PICS



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

What a weekend, all you can catch blues and a couple of nice spanish macs, I lost count of how many blue fish I caught using my favorite type of lure, top water.
LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

nice catches...what kinda plug/lure is that


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice catch:fishing:


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice fish!!! Thats the biggest Spanish I ever saw


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

ReelKingin said:


> nice catches...what kinda plug/lure is that


If you're talking about the bottom red & white one it looks like a Roberts Ranger.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Upper echelon spaniards!!!! Nice job.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice - looks like they may show up in Broward soon.....


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Which way they running?*

This time of year are they running north or south
along the atlantic coast?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Gotta love top water action........best way to fish for me. Congrats.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

They should be migrating south right now, but to tell you the truth I feel like once they hit Pecks Lake they kind of hang out the entire winter. Heck of a catch from the surf man, it should only get better.


----------

